# Building a chassis from scratch......



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been reading a lot lately about the different motors, armatures, comms, pinions...etc...etc....etc...

I'd really like to build my own chassis from scratch. I've been looking at the BSRT parts and chassis and I have some questions. 

1) Where does one begin? 

I'm not racing so it'd be for my own casual use but I would like it to be "Retarded" fast. I took the same approach when I built my Dodge Neon. 

2) Do the crown gears and pinion gears work the same way as say the gearing in a real car? 

As in, the smaller the gear the longer the gearing? Example: I had 1.04 transfer gears in my Neon stock, I upgraded to .91 transfer gears. My final drive was 2.60 and 1st gear went from 50mph to around 90mph.

3) What are the differences between the different chassis? Stock, Medium, Hard. 

4) Independent front or solid? What are the benefits? 

5) Snap on body or pinned? What is the advantage of having a pinned body? 

I know these seem like basic questions but, there are a lot of parts and options and like I said when I joined, it's all a bit overwhelming. 

Again, its just for casual use. I'm not going to be competing. I'll have a small "tub" in a few weeks (that project begins Saturday). It'd be nice to start buying some parts so that when the track is done I'll have a nice custom built car to run around it.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

440, you have already begun, so scratch question #1. BSRT or Wizzard are good cars.
Some of the decisions for the car you plan to build would be based on track layout size,
controller & power supply available.
2) A 7/22 gear combination is a good starting point. For a twisty track with
short straights, a 24T crown will give more control, quicker punch out of 
turns but less top end on longer straights. A 20T crown provides more top end. 
3) Chassis hardness is based on flex to magnet strength. A custom arm
w/hi strength mags will need a more rigid frame of support. 
4) I like independent front ends, tires each move as necessary & diameters
can be tuned for handling.
5) Snap on hard bodies are convenient & fun, but add weight. I'm a Lexan
guy & pin tube my bodies for body float which aids in handling. Velcro and
double sided tape are available, but add weight, p/u dirt more easily & can
be less reliable than pins. Check out some of the incredible paint jobs that are done 
by many of the talented Lexan painters. Most important, HAVE FUN!


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

1) I plan on building the Tuckaway 25 since I'm limited on space at the moment. I do plan on modifying it though and taking out one section of straights in favor of a slalom of sorts. 

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Tuckaway.html

I've always been interested in the BSRT and Wizzard cars but never bought any because I don't know what a good setup is. 

2) In regards to gearing I'm assuming that a 7 tooth pinion and a 22 tooth crown is the best gear ratio for the Tuckaway 25? 

3) If I were to buy either the SCE FYREBOX I motor or the SCE PYROSTOK- High Perf Arm I should consider a stronger chassis? How would a medium chassis fare? 

4) I wanted to do an independent front end a few years ago. But, didn't get around to it. 

5) I liked the pinned chassis but couldn't bring myself to drill out one of my cars. I'm probably going to find one already done sans the motor and other parts so I can build it up myself.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

One of the options for building a BSRT G3 that I like,
is the Micro Speedworks T+ bulkhead from Dan DeCosmo.


















I use Tyco/Wizzard timed armatures, Tyco brush barrels, Wizzard double coil pick up shoe springs,
and BSRT ski shoes for Tycos.









__________________


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

1) Where does one begin?

i like bsrt 902 great magnets 
(look at all those parts for $40)

2) Do the crown gears and pinion gears work the same way as say the gearing in a real car?

Gjet cars most run 7 tooth pinion 21 tooth gear
SuperStock 7 tooth pin 23 gear
(i have a 20 thru 24 gear axles)

3) What are the differences between the different chassis? Stock, Medium, Hard.

flexible will work for most
medium chassis for NEO 3 OHMish fast cars (stiff superfast)

4) Independent front or solid? What are the benefits?

get a reamer .051 to make hole bigger at let axle spin easier. Independents are faster.

5) Snap on body or pinned? What is the advantage of having a pinned body?

weight and friction 
less weight and reduce friction = faster car 
lexan cars weigh less and can take some abuse but some
tools maybe needed


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cool thank you. I do see a G3 pinned Chassis on Ebay that is only the chassis, no motor, shoes, nothing. I'm probably going to pick that up this weekend. Unless someone has another suggestion or someone on here has one they want to sell. 

Any places to order the other parts? I say Rabbit Racing has some of the parts talked about in this thread but with the shenanigans with Zach I'm not sure if they can be trusted right now. 

I know http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ also sells some of the parts. But I notice they are out-of stock on a lot of items. 

I could also go see Joe at NJ Nostalgia and see if he carries any of the BSRT stuff, I know he specializes in Aurora Pancakes and Wild Ones which I used to buy a lot of.

@ Superfist, 

Is that a kit that you buy all disassembled and then put it together yourself? Where can I buy one of those?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi 440 another good source for parts will be terry flynn his handle here on HT is riggenracer and his store is hardencreek i,d say google maybe even talk to him personaly i have seen a ton of magnet car racing rigs that he offers and not to mention the lexan stuff is fresh. now drive fast yer tables waiting !!!


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll check out his site and PM him and talk to him. I did order a BSRT G3 chassis that already has the pins. 

But now that I'm looking at riggenracer's website I may just order the BSRT 905-#X, 906 or 915 G-Jet. 

Anyone have any experience with any of these chassis? Which one should I get with the track layout I've chosen? Like I said, I kind of want some thing ridiculous. And it'd be nice to have one nice chassis amongst all of my beaters. Of course, whatever one I order I'll be pinning so I can run a Lexan body. 

Well, after reading more about the 906 it looks like I'm not quite ready for that. I will still be using the wall warts with the track I build until I can get a power supply. So it's probably going to be more along the lines of the 905-EX or G-Jet.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rabbit Racing is back in the hands of Harvey Goodwin. there is a link on the thread regarding Rabbit Racing and what happened with Zach.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hornet, 

Unfortunately I have a small house with an unfinished basement that is damp. So, I'm relegated to building a track on a door. Well, that is until get my shed then I can expand it from the door to two doors.

So, ok I should forget about stupid fast based off the door track. So, how about building a car that is faster than a stock car? I really just want to build a car so I can familiarize myself with the parts. Sure, I can take a stock one apart, but that's not as fun as building one then racing it.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My thoughts are since your going to be mainly running on a small tight track for a bit, leave the arm stock & concentrate on improving the handling. Traction Magnets, although don't over do the traction magnet strength, a good set of tires front & rear to lower the car, and a low slung lexan body, gear change for more torque, maybe a set of the larger brushes, this should make a fun car to drive. When you get to run a larger track set up another axle, gear & tires to swap in for more straightaway speed. Then work your way to adding an armature & motor mags, by then you will have a nice chassis to easily deposit in more HP.

I have a couple 440 X2's built this way & they are a blast to race, you can run hours without having one come out of the slot, unless you do something stupid, and still are way faster than a normal 440 X2

Boosted


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Boosted, I do have several 440 X2 and even some AFX cars I could probably do this to. 

I'll look into some new parts for one of my old cars. 

By the way, my track is pretty much completed. I just have to put the walls on and a few more things.


----------

